# Q about Heritage mfg..



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i found out recently that Heritage firearms makes SA 22lr revolvers and outsold ruger and S&W in 2006 and in 2005.
Does anybody know about this company?
is it like Hi-Point or just how good are they to be selling so many 22's


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I looked at the Heritage .22 a while back and I personally didn't think that the fit and finish was as good as the Ruger Single Six. They were quite a bit cheaper though, which may have something to do with the amount of sales. Just my .02 

-Jeff-


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Low quality


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

They're cheap and rough looking.
Mine is rock solid reliable with both .22 LR and .22 Mags.
It shoots point of aim and it's cheap fun.
It's the gun I start newbies on.

It's the only revolver I've seen with a safety.

When I go to the range it always comes with me.

AFS


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The few I've seen were a little rough. I've not actually fired one but have heard both good and bad.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't tell you if they are like the Hi Point's or not but I can say the one I bought looks good and shoots good.I am happy with mine.

WB


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

My dad had one for a while.I agree with the above statements.The fit and finish and overall quality is not as good as Ruger's.But they are considerablly cheaper.And from my expierence shoot reliably.If it was for a new shooter it would be a good choice.But if it was something you wanted to hang onto for awhile.I would save a few more bills and by a Ruger.IMO


----------

